# Q's on doing rounds



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So I finally got up the nerve to do round soaps. I have heard so many different takes on it that I was afraid it wouldn't work out. 
Since our Home Depot did not have PVC I opted for 3" ABS. It is much thicker and since its meant for plumbing I figured why not.

Now those of you who have been doing PVC have you noticed any smell coming from your PVC when not using a liner? Hubs is worried that the ABS will damage the smell of the soap. I am thinking that if I do not use a liner that I can get away from the lines but really do not want a yuck factor to the smell of my soaps.

What lengths of pipe are you guys using, what is your cut length, and what is your # total from each cut? Trying to figure how many bars per pipe so I will get the most out of every batch.

TIA,
Tam


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use PVC for my shaving soaps. No noticeable smell and I do not line. 

I tried using about a 40" long section and my soap ended up odd....like it overheated and heat made a channel along one side to escape. Now I make about 30" with no issues.


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Tam
All of my soap is round. 3" PVC. I don't use a liner just cheap no stick spray and have never had any issue with it. My tubes are 24" and I fill them to approx. 18". Some scents can get too hot in tubes and will ruin the top couple of inches. 
J.L.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

All PVC 3" rounds here, too. 18" lengths. I pour within about an inch or so from the top and get 16-1" bars with usually less than 1/4 inch *waste* off each end. Wal-Mart size batch fills 2 lengths, plus some that I pour in a shorter (10" I think) length. I always do double batches--fills four plus the short one and I get about 70 bars. 
No liner or spray here. The PVC seems to *season* and the soap comes right out. Any batch that doesn't want to come out I pop in the freezer for an hour or so and it slides right out.
DH did build me a stand for the pipes cuz if I use an FO/EO that heats and wants to *volcano*, sometimes it pushes down also and the pipes want to tip over.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your opinions. The black pipe worked out just fine. I cut 1 " sections and got 26 bars out of the tester pipe. I do like the liner, all I have to do is give a little tug and out it comes.I did burp the liner too just to be sure there were no big pockets. And since have figured a better liner width so there is no overlapping. I am in love with the rounds 
Tam


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Where do you get liners or what do you use for a liner? I bought some pipe to do rounds and going to try it out.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I use thick garbage bags and make liners out of them. I cut 3" sections and tape the cut sides. Then I put it through the pipe and then cut off the end of the bag. I pull it through enought to tape the end to the pipe, put on the end cap and then tape the top to the pipe, being sure that the bag is lined up. Once the soap is poured I untape the top and allow air out (burping the liner) and then retape.
Tam


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

On the PVC pipes there is no need for lining the pipe. I don't know why you need to line the ABS. I always spray my pipes with Pam - guess I will try to do it without spraying. One less step to do and less expense.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Just something I do Tim  Hub's still thinks a nasty smell will envelop the soap. Also these are pretty much the same size as my rectangular molds...which won't fit in the freezer. My rectangular ones are made of sheet metal so I already have to line. Old habits for old dogs I guess 
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I only make two soaps with the rounds, I spray my molds, but no lining. Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

That's why I had DH cut my pipe to 18"--fits in the freezer.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I definately like the set up time on round soaps. It is so much faster. Two of the 4-H kids made my mighty nice recipe...without EO's-just spices....in the rounds, oh they look like you could eat them! Yummy nummy num nums  Some just HAVE to be made in rounds from now on! Cinnarolls are gonna rock for the kids sales 
Tam


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

PVC drove me nuts. Lining them was a pain. I couldn't spray anything in there that would make the soap slide out easily. I hate popping soap in the freezer. Just an extra step that takes time. I use poly tubing for all of my rounds now. I have a 2000' foot roll that I can just cut off the amount I need and tie the end. I do use a pvc pipe as a holder while I'm pouring into the tubing though.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OK Heather, what is it and where do you get it? Pictures please...you can start a new thread if you like. Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I am trying your method of just spraying...it is not very nice I tell you. I have it wrapped in a towel in the freezer right now and it HAD BETTER COME OUTTA THERE! Really like just pull and cut myself.

Yes Heather! Tell all!
Tam


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Tammy, it WILL come out if it's been in the freezer for an hour or two. But, after it comes out of the freezer you have to hold it under a stream of hot water for a few minutes. I will then take a vitamin bottle or small can of food and use that to push the soap out. Sometimes the outside will be a little slimey so it goes on clean wax paper for a while.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I want to know that too Heather!!

Vicki/NC


----------

